# Looking for good 4.2 rom with just a nandroid restore to revert back to rooted stock.



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey All,

I'm looking for a good 4.2.2 rom to play with but want to be able to use a nandroid backup to get back to rooted stock. I know there are some roms that do things to the file system that require you to ODIN back to stock etc... I think CM 7 required that on y fascinate, I'd like to avoid that if possible.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

joemcp said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm looking for a good 4.2.2 rom to play with but want to be able to use a nandroid backup to get back to rooted stock. I know there are some roms that do things to the file system that require you to ODIN back to stock etc... I think CM 7 required that on y fascinate, I'd like to avoid that if possible.
> 
> ...


Make a nandroid of the rom you are on now, but make sure you back up to the ext. sdcard. Then load up a 4.2.2 rom ( I tend to favor Carbonrom). Make of a backup of the 4.2.2 rom on the ext. sdcard and you are set. All you have to do is the normal wipes then restore one of the nandroids. I have done this several times.


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks I will check Carbon out this weekend!


----------

